# little dell



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

has onyone been fishing there yet? i have been thinking about that place i have never fished there but i have been there and looked around. there are some big fish in there. i dont see very much about this place on this forum. if i remember right its all catch and release. what about trolling motors for the toons i dont think you can do that i dont remember that. 

anyway i want to go fishing right now


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it is not catch and release. It is release all cutthroat and fish with cutthroat markings. Brookies you can keep. I think it is also no bait, artificials only.
I know no motors of any type are allowed.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Directly from the guide book (pages 24 & 32)
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... ishing.pdf

_LITTLE DELL RESERVOIR (Salt Lake County)

ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.
CLOSED to the possession of cutthroat trout and 
any trout with cutthroat markings.
All cutthroat trout must be immediately released.
Closed to boats with motors *OF ANY KIND*
_


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

I've driven by little dell on my way to east canyon and always wondered about fishing there. I've never had any luck with flies and spinners, so, I never stoped by. Is the fishing there any good? and if so, what to use? Also, why not use any bait? Is it because of the kind of fish that is in there?

Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

because its drinking water i think for salt lake city or something like that. or maybe its the other one right by it. someone else will no more about that than me but i am close.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

It is not a very popular fishery for a few reasons. First, it is pretty much catch and release only. You can keep brookies there according to the regs, but you are not likely to catch any of those. Second, it is flies and lures only. I think this is by design to discourage most fishermen from hitting it. It is a watershed, lots of "walkers", kayakers, and other granola types roaming around. Also, it holds very few fish for its size. That's because the banks are all so steep that only a small percentage of the lake produces food for trout. If you find where the fish are congregating you can catch some decent cutts in the 16-20" range though.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> It is a watershed, lots of "walkers", kayakers, and other granola types roaming around.


Hey! I only ate granola one time in my life, and it was only because there wasn't anything else at the time. But I bought a kayak last summer just for Little Dell (although catching fish wasn't what I had in mind... :wink: ).

Little Dell is a great little fishery that holds all sorts of surprises. It's a **** sight better than any of the community ponds that receive so much attention. The creek that feeds into it has received a lot of TLC over the past few years, with great success. The east end of the reservoir provides excellent spawning beds and the fish head back upstream after the Spring flow. (Yup, that's a hint.) Not a place for big fish, but still, well worth the effort for fishermen. And bowhunters.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

c&r aint a bad thing there should be lots more out there practicing the concept. i practice all methods and i think catching a fish is the sport not eating it so dont be discourged. and i would think there would be bigger than 20 inch in there. the brookies would be good size also. there not easy to catch meaning they might just have some size to em. i like a challange sometimes never know what you going to get.


----------

